# NEW FIND EVIN...who?



## miller32 (Jul 28, 2011)

We'll my wife found this yesterday and we bought it today.  It's out of a barn.  Very excited to say the least....


----------



## miller32 (Jul 28, 2011)

The badge....


----------



## chitown (Jul 28, 2011)

*Epic Winning*

Fantastic find!!! Congratulations!

They're out there... gotta keep finding em and saving em. How did your wife come across this beaut?

Good Hunting,

Chris


----------



## militarymonark (Jul 28, 2011)

are you kidding, this is the second one this year


----------



## npence (Jul 28, 2011)

You beat me to the punch on that one what a great deal on the Evinrude. I hope the front forks is repairable. good luck with it and what a great find wish I was a little quicker on the draw.


----------



## miller32 (Jul 28, 2011)

Craigslist find....

It was posted on the 26th....just cannot believe it was still there on the 28th.  It was the guy's father's bike...but he doesn't know where his father got it.  It was stored in a barn loft for 30 years and before that it found residence in a few different storage places.  He said his dad was a picker...and must have picked it in the 40's or 50's.  It was a few weeks away from going to the scrap yard because he was cleaning out the barn.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 28, 2011)

*cl*

There is usually 24 hour lag +/-before local craiglist ads become part of national queries in my experience, which is why I scan within my striking range daily as well as rely on broader searching.
Still, it was posted in Indianapolis, a major market...if it was tagged with "antique" for instance, it may be in someone else's hands, but you deserve it, no question for getting to it first.
Chris


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 28, 2011)

*Evinrude*

Just out of curiosity can I ask how much it was listed for? v/r Shawn


----------



## robertc (Jul 29, 2011)

All I can say is WOW, congratulations on a great find.


----------



## JOEL (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW, that's the second one this year. Goes to show they are still out there.

Congrats!


----------



## Oldbikes (Jul 29, 2011)

WOW!  The second Evinrude unearthed on this forum in the past couple of months!  Craziness!  As Nate said, I hope the front fork is salvageable!  Congrats on a scoring such a rare bike!


----------



## miller32 (Jul 29, 2011)

Fork is REPAIRABLE!


----------



## supper15fiets (Jul 29, 2011)

no way, an other one....!?


----------



## OldRider (Jul 29, 2011)

Great find!! I think now we're due for another 'back of the barn" Bluebird find


----------



## STRADALITE (Jul 29, 2011)

Nice score. I am in Southern California. I can't even find a barn.
JOSH


----------



## miller32 (Jul 30, 2011)

Had a matching front wheel in my storage.  Now I need to find handlebars!  The rubber is still in the head stem for the handle bars.  The front fender has some dings and bends....can fix it to.


----------



## sm2501 (Jul 31, 2011)

miller32 said:


> The rubber is still in the head stem for the handle bars.




If you get the chance, Could you take a picture of the rubber in the stem.

I assume the fenders are aluminum?


----------



## miller32 (Jul 31, 2011)

sm2501 said:


> If you get the chance, Could you take a picture of the rubber in the stem.
> 
> I assume the fenders are aluminum?




The fenders are aluminum.  Here is a pic I took the other day of the rubber in the top part.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 3, 2011)

Congrats Brian nice find!


----------



## Zephyr (Aug 4, 2011)

Holly woowzers!!! That's a really good find. Congrats!
I'm thinking I should start scouring the neighborhood barns before they tear them down. Maybe a Bluebird is hiding in there. Less likely.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 4, 2011)

Two in one year!  Guess they are not as rare as we thought. Better send it to me for proper disposal.


----------



## STUPIDILLO (Aug 4, 2011)

*One of the best finds I have seen as of late!!*



miller32 said:


> We'll my wife found this yesterday and we bought it today.  It's out of a barn.  Very excited to say the least....




Wow!! Those old but goodies can still be found. Just gotta look a bit harder and a lot smarter.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Aug 9, 2011)

these things must be growing on trees! can i have one?


----------



## chitown (Aug 9, 2011)

*growing on trees... Evinrudes in season!*

I have just learned of another one that was recently discovered/saved. Hope to see it at the Arlington Heights IL swap/show on the 21st. More details as I get them. There is some structural damage to the fork but not sure how bad.



Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Aug 10, 2011)

AWESOME! I keep finding stuff that is IN or on its way to a dumpster....:eek:  Very cool find!!!


----------



## charliechaindrive (Oct 23, 2011)

*whycant i find stuff like that?!?!*

Grr that's one of my "unreachable" bikes and I think its about my turn to find one!! 35 bluebird here I come!


----------



## walter branche (Oct 24, 2011)

*rare*

this is another example of the so called rare bike ,--I always say  --RARE means you are not THERE- bikes are out there in places you would never believe-.. do not overlook -look it over,people always ask;;; where do  I find all my treasures and I like to say ,AT the gettin place,    thanks,,,.... walter branche


----------

